# connect xbox to pc



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

hi
i wana go on xbconenct but i dont hav router. insted ii got ethernet in bak of pc. i plug xbox into that.. can i connect to xbconnect this way?? btw my pc connects to adsl ??? any 1 no thx


----------



## TSGTSP (Apr 29, 2005)

As far as I know, you'll need a router to "route" the connection... I don't see how plugging the Xbox to your Ethernet port would help... Where would you plug the DSL modem then?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

It can be done with another ethernet card, but to be honest, with all the work involved, you would be better off getting a router. 

Scorp


----------



## VelvetAmoeba (Jun 20, 2005)

It's possible. It works the same way for XBC that it does for Xbox Live. If you're going to plug the ethernet directly into your computer, then you have to open the DHCP and related settings.

- Go into your network connections
- Find your primary internet connection
- Right click and go to *Properties*
- Click the Advanced Tab at the top
- Check "allow others to connect to the internet through this computer"
- Then click the Settings button
- Check "DHCP (67)" "DHCP (68)" and "DNS"
- Save/Apply all settings.
- Restart your computer. Make sure to turn the Xbox on AFTER your computer is running and connected to the net.

I STRONGLY advise that you run a firewall by using this method. Strongly.

Also, if anyone else plays Xbox-Live, this method of connection allows you to have your computer on and playing Xbox at the same time.

- VA


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

VelvetAmoeba said:


> It's possible. It works the same way for XBC that it does for Xbox Live. If you're going to plug the ethernet directly into your computer, then you have to open the DHCP and related settings. (Cont.)


Yea, this will work but I would also advise just getting a router, it'll be a lot easier and you won't have to have your computer running whenever you want to use Xbox-Live


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

ty.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only difference between XBC and XBOX Live is that I doubt XBC is legit.


----------



## VelvetAmoeba (Jun 20, 2005)

XBC is legit, or else Microsoft would have shut them down. All it does is utilizes the Local Area Network feature of the Xbox/On-line games and use the Xbox owner's internet connection to hook people up.

Technically, it's just the chat room that you find people to play with in.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I dunno  I don't think M$ would want to lose on the subscription fees... Plus it says on the thier site that "the software fools your system link games into thinking they are playing on a local area network." Sounds like a hack to me 

Maybe M$ are oblivious to XBC...

Like I said, anything stating that its 100% legal is probably not


----------



## xx_its_all_me_xx (Jan 16, 2008)

i have connected the xbox to the computer through an ethernet cable and have changed the DCHP and related settings but my computer still wont pick up the xbox as being there  please help!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

*GET a ROUTER!*

If you want to try the previous suggestions then you'll have to buy another ethernet card, so don't waste your time.

If you really want to do it and have a second card, look here...

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/support/xbox/connect/sharedpc/xp.htm


----------



## xx_its_all_me_xx (Jan 16, 2008)

i do have a router, its combined with my modem, the reason why i was trying to use the ethernet was coz ive already tried hooking it up with the router n i cant get the computer to pick it up. any suggestions? i have avalaunch dashboard on the xbox n have FlashFXP installed on my pc


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

You should start a new post, as this was started by iLLegaL89...since you have a router lets try and resolve that seperately....ideally if you post in the networking section you will get help quicker.... be sure to post the model of your Router.

Connecting the Xbox is no different than connecting a PC to the network, I have a separate router and just plugged it in and went through the network setup on the XBOX and it worked.



xx_its_all_me_xx said:


> i do have a router, its combined with my modem, the reason why i was trying to use the ethernet was coz ive already tried hooking it up with the router n i cant get the computer to pick it up. any suggestions? i have avalaunch dashboard on the xbox n have FlashFXP installed on my pc


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

xx_its_all_me_xx said:


> i have connected the xbox to the computer through an ethernet cable and have changed the DCHP and related settings but my computer still wont pick up the xbox as being there  please help!


You would need to use ICS in that configuration. A router would be a better solution in this configuration.

Ziggy - No need for the boldness


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I just took a look at avalaunch I don't know anything about that or what it does for you, but that may also have to be configured.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Couriant said:


> Ziggy - No need for the boldness


Ya I know ... I was feeling fiesty ... my bad


----------

